# Tool Talk > Machines >  Making heavy duty chain - GIF

## Jon

Making heavy duty chain.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


Previously:

Chain making GIFs

----------

bukwessul (Sep 29, 2018),

PJs (Sep 29, 2018),

ranald (Oct 1, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 26, 2019),

Seedtick (Sep 29, 2018),

that_other_guy (Jan 27, 2020),

thehomeengineer (Jan 27, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 29, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Most forming is lubricated; unless welding is to occur. Interferes with paint, some plating too, but chain seems really tough to clean.

----------


## Jon

Here's an example of chain welding:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Oct 4, 2018),

rossbotics (Oct 17, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 3, 2018),

that_other_guy (Jan 27, 2020),

thehomeengineer (Jan 27, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 30, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Reminds me, on look out soon for a spotwelder up to 10 gauge. Frank S figures ~100amps. This has to be 1/2" chain minimum. That'd kill my electricity budget!

----------

PJs (Oct 4, 2018)

----------


## PJs

I can't quite figure out the use of that forward arm...seems it's only to align the link vertically for the welding clamps??

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 8, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

> I can't quite figure out the use of that forward arm...seems it's only to align the link vertically for the welding clamps??



PJs there are 2 arms one in front and one in back yes for true centering each alternative link must be rotated opposite of the previous. Other wise the chain would become a twisted ball of a mess for both the welded and yet to be welded links the rapid moving arm to the left shears off the excess due to the forced induction welding.
TM 51 that machine is probably uses as much electricity in one day as I use all summer

----------


## Toolmaker51

PJs, and other interested parties; 
Twisted chain...



Here's one making a lighter weight chain than the sample video. Good, but brief, views of pay-out reel and straightening rolls too. 



And these are just hardware, don't venture into jewelry chain. Endless!

----------

Jon (Oct 7, 2018),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

that_other_guy (Jan 27, 2020),

thehomeengineer (Jan 27, 2020)

----------


## Jon

I like those tongs.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

johnsmachines (Oct 21, 2018),

Lee Bell (Oct 16, 2018),

PJs (Oct 17, 2018),

Priemsy (Oct 17, 2018),

Seedtick (Oct 16, 2018),

that_other_guy (Jan 27, 2020),

thehomeengineer (Jan 27, 2020)

----------


## wizard69

> Here's an example of chain



The thing about chain welding, in this manner, is why doesnt the whole link heat up? Having a bit of electronics back ground and a bit of welding experience you would think that the power would take the low resistance path. 

This also has me wondering how really large chain is done. Could you imagine the power required to weld chain for a super tankers chain.

----------


## suther51

I have given some thought to the issue of chain welding. I have concluded that it is a matter of least resistance, or in this case shorter distance. Less steel between the "electrodes" or clamps. Surely some current travels the long way but most must take the short path. Seems that this means that there must be extra capacity of current to get a good weld. Just my own musings.
Eric

----------


## PJs

> I like those tongs.



Me too, think you might be able to truly call these "Duck Bills".

----------


## wizard69

> I have given some thought to the issue of chain welding. I have concluded that it is a matter of least resistance, or in this case shorter distance. Less steel between the "electrodes" or clamps. Surely some current travels the long way but most must take the short path. Seems that this means that there must be extra capacity of current to get a good weld. Just my own musings.
> Eric



Maybe but if you consider the current that goes the other way wasted energy then such welding must be inefficient compared to say a wire welding process. You would have to figure that hundreds of amps (maybe thousands) are being dumped into that large chainlink.

----------


## Frank S

> Maybe but if you consider the current that goes the other way wasted energy then such welding must be inefficient compared to say a wire welding process. You would have to figure that hundreds of amps (maybe thousands) are being dumped into that large chainlink.



But when you consider that the metal is actually being melted to be fused at the molecular level leaving no dissimilar heat effected zone no external filler metal can come close to the quality or speed of the process being used

----------


## suther51

Perhaps the "wasted" current is actually heating up the entire link so that the weld so not cooled to fast, like a built in post heat?
Eric

----------


## Jon

These keep getting better.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Oct 29, 2018),

that_other_guy (Jan 27, 2020),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 23, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Jan 28, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Jan 27, 2020),

Seedtick (Jan 27, 2020),

that_other_guy (Jan 27, 2020)

----------


## jdurand

Not welded?

----------


## Frank S

> Not welded?



If you will notice the previous links are welded this gif is just showing part of the chain building process

----------

